
Seattle's Next Big “Sharing Economy” Challenge Is Regulating Airbnb - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thestranger.com/news/feature/2016/01/13/23414491/seattles-next-big-sharing-economy-challenge-is-regulating-airbnb
======
jacalata
>the service's impact in Seattle was negligible. More than 80 percent of
Seattle hosts were sharing their primary residences,

That second sentence doesn't follow from the first. I know people buying
houses in Seattle today who are willing to pay more than they would otherwise
for a place with an extra bedroom, or even better a basement apartment,
because they'll make it back and more in Airbnb rental income. And they
absolutely don't have any plans to rent out the third bedroom to a regular
tenant ever, so this is potential housing now off the residential market for
the foreseeable future.

